# McGrady falling apart



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3384799



> HOUSTON -- Houston Rockets guard Tracy McGrady had arthroscopic surgery on his left shoulder and left knee on Tuesday.
> 
> Dr. Tom Clanton, the team physician, told the Houston Chronicle that no structural damage was found in the ligament or cartilage of McGrady's knee. Loose particles were removed from both the knee and the shoulder.
> 
> The newspaper said Dr. Hussein Elkhousy repaired a slight labrum tear on McGrady's shoulder.


Hope you get some good rest over this summer T-Mac


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Some other things...



> McGrady on Tuesday underwent arthroscopic surgeries to remove loose bodies from his knee and shoulder and to repair a slightly torn labrum in the shoulder. *He is expected to need three months to be fully recovered, though he can begin rehabilitation in the next week or two.*





> Rockets guard *Rafer Alston* (right hamstring) and forward *Shane Battier* (loose particles in left ankle) are scheduled for arthroscopic surgeries Friday.


Link


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Even though he is getting fixed, this still makes me worried about next year. I mean after the lasst 3 years, how can any Houston fan not be worried?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Im suprised Mutombo is still playing at 41 and T-mac's still breaking.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Legend-Like said:


> Im suprised Mutombo is still playing at 41 and T-mac's still breaking.


It takes a lot to break a mountain, especially Mt. Mutombo.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

funny how tmac and his cousin had surgeries and got rid of "loose bodies" in their body this summer. family...hah...


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Houston needs to fire their physical training staff...their players have kept falling apart year after year lately...something is up


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

On this note, do we shock the world and trade him away now while his trade value might be high because of the nice playoff series again?

With Artest possibly gone in SacTown maybe they would be open to a deal.

Houston Trades:
Tracy, Luther, Francis, #25

Sacramento Trades:
Artest, Miller, #12

Houston gets its backup C and another monster on D plus an opportunity at #12 to get a pretty good player. Sacramento might go for this since they are kinda rebuiiding a bit. Maybe they would be intrigued with Martin at the 2 and Tracy at the 3.

Sacramento gets a guy in Tracy that we hope they will be blinded by the injuries a decent regular season role player in Luther and Francis's expiring contract plus they don't lose their draft pick and rid themselves of Miller's long term contract.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Les has already said they'll continue to build in the Yao-Tracy tandem. So don't expect either to be traded.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

RX said:


> Houston needs to fire their physical training staff...their players have kept falling apart year after year lately...something is up


Thats what I have been thinking. This staff over the last few years does not have a good track record..


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> On this note, do we shock the world and trade him away now while his trade value might be high because of the nice playoff series again?
> 
> With Artest possibly gone in SacTown maybe they would be open to a deal.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of getting Artest while his value is low (he'll be more expensive after another year of sanity), but what happens at the end of next season when he leaves for New York? We're basically trading Tracy McGrady, a late first round pick and $5 million in expirings for one season of Artest, the #12 pick and Brad Miller's bad contract.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

RX said:


> Houston needs to fire their physical training staff...their players have kept falling apart year after year lately...something is up


Nothing is up. Physical training staff are similar across the league.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I said before we shoulkd fire our medical team. DO it now.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

McGrady is not going to be traded, at least not until the season starts. McGrady is falling apart. One year its his back. Next it's his shoulders. He's getting injured left and right. Next season we should reduce his minutes. Maybe that will work.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Nothing is up. Physical training staff are similar across the league.


All I am saying is that they have had a terrible track record in the past few years...it seems like all of their players are falling apart...this might be coincidence, but maybe not...

Then you look at a team like the Suns, that seem to have an excellent physical training staff, able to patch up someone like Grant Hill and recoup Amare. 

Don't you find it a little weird how Houston has a major injury every year? Sure their players could be made of glass..but it seems like they aren't doing something right...I mean Alston and Battier didn't have much of an injury history before coming to Houston...neither did T-Mac for that matter. Yea they are getting older, but didn't Landry go down too this season? Its like the whole team is made of glass


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

He'll probably still play more games than Yao next year.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> but what happens at the end of next season when he leaves for New York?


Good point but, does that happen with Donnie Walsh at the helm in NYC now? Sacramento also has the 42nd and 45th picks as well. What if we yanked Steve's expiring contract and also swapped 42 for our 51 and take their 45th pick too? I think this works.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

RX said:


> All I am saying is that they have had a terrible track record in the past few years...it seems like all of their players are falling apart...this might be coincidence, but maybe not...
> 
> Then you look at a team like the Suns, that seem to have an excellent physical training staff, able to patch up someone like Grant Hill and recoup Amare.
> 
> Don't you find it a little weird how Houston has a major injury every year? Sure their players could be made of glass..but it seems like they aren't doing something right...I mean Alston and Battier didn't have much of an injury history before coming to Houston...neither did T-Mac for that matter. Yea they are getting older, but didn't Landry go down too this season? Its like the whole team is made of glass


Alston and Battier are getting old and they have played a lot of minutes the last few years. T-Mac has a history of back problems and has a ton of miles on him. Landry bruised his knee.

Medical staff on professional sports teams are pretty much of the same caliber -- ie they're among the best you can get. For the injuries to be because of them would mean that they're grossly incompetent. Which is extremely unlikely for a major professional team in the developed world. 

The Phoenix guys look good because those players happened to recover well. They didn't use some groundbreaking techniques that only they know about to cure Amare and Hill. Those guys got better because they healed and responded to the standard high quality treatment that all players receive. It's not like we're comparing the physiotherapists on Team USA to the Burkina Faso All-Stars. The Rockets have the resources to select the best of the best of the best.


----------



## RX (May 24, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Alston and Battier are getting old and they have played a lot of minutes the last few years. T-Mac has a history of back problems and has a ton of miles on him. Landry bruised his knee.
> 
> Medical staff on professional sports teams are pretty much of the same caliber -- ie they're among the best you can get. For the injuries to be because of them would mean that they're grossly incompetent. Which is extremely unlikely for a major professional team in the developed world.
> 
> The Phoenix guys look good because those players happened to recover well. They didn't use some groundbreaking techniques that only they know about to cure Amare and Hill. Those guys got better because they healed and responded to the standard high quality treatment that all players receive. It's not like we're comparing the physiotherapists on Team USA to the Burkina Faso All-Stars. The Rockets have the resources to select the best of the best of the best.


That may be true, but then the medical training staff could be headed by the brother in-law of the younger sister of the rocket's owner's daughter's boyfriend....not saying this is the case but this happens everywhere in big business. Just because they have the resources doesn't mean they always get the best.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

RX said:


> That may be true, but then the medical training staff could be headed by the brother in-law of the younger sister of the rocket's owner's daughter's boyfriend....not saying this is the case but this happens everywhere in big business. Just because they have the resources doesn't mean they always get the best.


That's fantasyland.

Some NBA training staffs are better than others, but I can assure you all professional teams' training coaches come with extremely impressive credentials. These guys are entrusted with multi-million dollar assets. You think teams would just put those in the hands of the GM's ne'er-do-well son-in-law?


----------

